# Bloquer son compte Apple Store



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

comme je traine beaucoup sur l'app store et que j'ai eu le malheur de mettre mon numero de carte de credit pour quelques achats, j'aimerais maintenant retirer ma carte de credit pour éviter les erreurs de manipulations! et m'éviter d'acheter trop sur un coup de tête!

(c'est si vite arrivé)

Est il possible de retirer les infos de sa carte bancaire de l'app store?


Merci!


----------



## twinworld (6 Mars 2009)

j'ai pas essayé parce que j'ai pas envie d'entrer à  nouveau mon numéro de carte de crédit, mais dans iTunes > App Store > Votre compte
il est possible de modifier les données. Si vous effacez totalement le numéro, iTunes n'accepte pas de sauvegarde sans mettre de numéro ?


----------



## PO_ (12 Mars 2009)

Sion veut éviter d'acheter par erreur, il suffit de désactiver l'achat one click dans les préférences iTunes pour ce qui concerne l'itunes Store. On aura une demande de confirmation pour toute tentative d'achat.


----------

